
AWS News Blog - arikr
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/
======
arikr
Via twitter

> One way to make sure you feel constantly behind is to pull in the AWS blog
> announcements via RSS into your startup’s Slack.

[https://twitter.com/zackkanter/status/933153078030696448](https://twitter.com/zackkanter/status/933153078030696448)

